# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Camera của Xiaomi Mi Note 3 nhận được điểm cao từ Dxomark

## doanhson91

Camera của Xiaomi Mi Note 3 nhận được điểm cao từ Dxomark
Mi Note 3 là chiếc smartphone tầm trung mới của Xiaomi nhận được đánh giá cao về camera từ DxOMark, và trở thành đại diện camera-phone đầu tiên của Xiaomi lọt top cao của chuyên trang đánh giá camera uy tín này.

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt

Cụ thể hơn, Mi Note 3 đạt tổng điểm là 90, ngang hàng với HTC U11. Nhưng nếu xét riêng lẻ từng phần: 94 cho ảnh và 82 cho video.

Mi Note 3 đạt điểm tổng 90 từ Dxomark

Camera của Xiaomi Mi Note 3 nhận được điểm cao từ Dxomark
Mi Note 3 nhận được lời khen ngợi về tính năng tự động lấy nét rất chuẩn xác và nhanh chóng, khả năng zoom và hiệu ứng mô phỏng bokeh cũng tốt nhưng lại mất điểm vì noise (một tấm ảnh xuất hiện nhiều noise thì chất lượng càng thấp). Còn về chất lượng video thì không mấy tốt cho lắm.
>>> Xem thêm : iPhone 6 cũ đẹp như mới, nguyên bản100% , Xiaomi redmi note 5a Prime giá cực sốc

----------

